# New Snow Foam Samples



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello guys.
Just started selling a new make of snow foam. I got this stuff sent to test and review for my main website, but I liked it so much that I'm now selling samples of it.
It's by StjärnaGloss and it's called Red Snö. As per the name, it's a Red/dark Pink snow foam which is _wax safe, pH-Neutral and leaves a glossy finish *and feel* to your paintwork as it also contains wax in the ingredients._
It can be diluted up to 1:20, but we found it best to use between a 1:5 and 1:10 mixture as that way it still cleans well and lathers up nicely. 
If it's used at a 1:2 dilution ratio it will come out a really bright Red. Yes, I did get a few strange look from the neighbours too. :lol:
This stuff is an absolute joy to use when it comes to spreading it about with a wash mitt. It makes the wash mitt simply glide across the bodywork 
If used at a 1:10 mixture, out of just one 50ml samples you'll get 500ml of snow foam which is easily enough to do 2 full cars at least. I'm also selling this in 100ml sample size too.

Although this is a snow foam to an extent - it's more of a spray-on shampoo than a traditional snow foam.

As with all the other StjärnaGloss range, this is a well executed product and you won't be disappointed. If you haven't tried any of their range, give them a go - everyone who uses their products absolutely love them! :thumb:

_Remember guys: Please read the instructions before use - even if you have used Snow Foam before. They will be emailed to you upon purchase._

*Prices:*
StjärnaGloss Red Snö 50ml Sample £2.00
StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80

For P+P add £1.60 for the 50ml and £1.90 for the 100ml.

Here's the photo's of it in action. The mixture that is being used in this phot is between 1:5 and 1:10.


----------



## jakederbys (Sep 12, 2010)

ill take a sample, how do i pay ?


----------



## Switchblade (Aug 30, 2010)

Im up for a tester too, 100ml plz !!!!!.

Dave.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Must.. resist.... temptation...





Will be making a purchase or ten when I get the foam lance. Will get back to you then Chris.


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

100ml sample please!!!! How do I pay?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Whats this like on rinsing off Chris?

I've tried Pink snow before from else where and it was a right pain as my car being white, was stained with pink residue!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the enquiries guys. Much appreciates as always! :thumb:



jakederbys said:


> ill take a sample, how do i pay ?


I'll drop you a PM. It's easy-peasy. 



Switchblade said:


> Im up for a tester too, 100ml plz !!!!!.
> 
> Dave.


No probs. I'll drop you a PM soon. 



SubtleAggressiv said:


> Must.. resist.... temptation...
> Will be making a purchase or ten when I get the foam lance. Will get back to you then Chris.


Ta dude. Don't bother to resist - it's useless. 



PeteO said:


> 100ml sample please!!!! How do I pay?


I'll PM you as well Pete thanks. :thumb:



Dipesh said:


> Whats this like on rinsing off Chris?
> I've tried Pink snow before from else where and it was a right pain as my car being white, was stained with pink residue!


Can't say for sure as my car is dark green. It seems to rinse off all the windows etc easily though and didn't leave any marks at all. Maybe try a bit on just one panel and see how it goes? HTH. :thumb:

Cheers guys. 
Chris.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80 please...


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

losi_8_boy said:


> StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80 please...


PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## Xx reaper xX (Jun 21, 2008)

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80 pretty please.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Xx reaper xX said:


> StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80 pretty please.


I'll send a PM. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

Superb fast delivery! 
Already tried it! excellent stuff, highly recommended!
cheers chris!


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80

Could you pm me payment total and details please.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

cobra148 said:


> StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
> 
> Could you pm me payment total and details please.


Thanks for that. PM sent. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this super concentrated?the pink stuff i had stained a kerb,i had to use the foam somewhere it wouldnt matter about everything going pink. i'm not suggesting this stuff does,but would like to know if it does?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> Is this super concentrated?the pink stuff i had stained a kerb,i had to use the foam somewhere it wouldnt matter about everything going pink. i'm not suggesting this stuff does,but would like to know if it does?


The concentrate does stain, but comes out of brickwork etc pretty easily. StjärnaGloss are now remaking the formula so that it's non-stain apparently. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> The concentrate does stain, but comes out of brickwork etc pretty easily. StjärnaGloss are now remaking the formula so that it's non-stain apparently. :thumb:


Cheers buddy,wasn't sure what the score was,cheers for clearing it up


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Payment sent Unique Transaction ID #54M91379BU362201E :thumb:


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll have a 100ml sample mate, that's if you still have some. 
Daz


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

fat-tony said:


> I'll have a 100ml sample mate, that's if you still have some.
> Daz


Hi Daz.
Yeah no problem. :thumb:
I'll PM you details. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd love to try a 100ml sample..... If it's still available? BTW where in east yorks are you based? Cheers, Mike


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

RuFfBoY said:


> I'd love to try a 100ml sample..... If it's still available? BTW where in east yorks are you based? Cheers, Mike


Hi Mike. Yep I've got some left. PM sent. 
Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

hey, can you pm me payment details for a 100ml sample please? Whats the cling time like? Looks a little watery in the shot you posted, but still worth trying!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

GavinD said:


> hey, can you pm me payment details for a 100ml sample please? Whats the cling time like? Looks a little watery in the shot you posted, but still worth trying!


Hi Gavin.
Thanks for the enquiry. :thumb:
No problem, I'll PM you in a minute. 
I had it at a 1:5 dilution rate and it's not too bad tbh. Remember that this isn't a 'traditional' snow foam, but rather like a shampoo-type snow foam, so it will act slightly differently to a 'normal' one. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## chopper007 (Nov 9, 2010)

*yes please*

happy to give it a go if you have some left ? how do i order ?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

chopper007 said:


> happy to give it a go if you have some left ? how do i order ?


Ta for the enquiry. Yep still got some left. 
StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

Please pay by PayPal. My PayPal address is [email protected]
If you don't have a PayPal account, I can send you a PayPal Money Request instead and you can pay with your credit/debit card that way. 
Please remember to fill in your address in the correct Address field, and what your order is in the Notes section.

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

100ml sample please. Will send £5.60 to your paypal now with my details.

thanks.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

payment sent

Unique Transaction ID #02082183NF704421G


----------



## chopper007 (Nov 9, 2010)

funds sent for the 100ml...


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Can I get a 100ml sample please pm me the payment details please buddy


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Bee said:


> Can I get a 100ml sample please pm me the payment details please buddy


PM sent. 
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## GreaseHead (Dec 9, 2010)

Could I get a 100ml sample please bud.. send me payment details cheers


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

GreaseHead said:


> Could I get a 100ml sample please bud.. send me payment details cheers


Hi. Thanks for the order. :thumb:
You can't use PM yet as you don't have enough posts (you only need 10) - so here's the details:

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

Please pay by PayPal. My PayPal address is [email protected]
If you don't have a PayPal account, I can send you a PayPal Money Request instead and you can pay with your credit/debit card that way. 
Please remember to fill in your address in the correct Address field, and what your order is in the Notes section.

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Daveyboy527 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll take a 100ml sample please mate


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Daveyboy527 said:


> I'll take a 100ml sample please mate


Thanks Davey.
If you just refer to the above post for payment details etc that'll be fine. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## netlang (Feb 27, 2007)

Paypal payment and order sent

Many thanks


Chris


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

I'l take a 100ml please.
Cheers


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

sargent said:


> I'l take a 100ml please.
> Cheers


Hi. Thanks for the order. :thumb:
Here's the details:

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

Please pay by PayPal. My PayPal address is [email protected]
If you don't have a PayPal account, I can send you a PayPal Money Request instead and you can pay with your credit/debit card that way. 
Please remember to fill in your address in the correct Address field, and what your order is in the Notes section.

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Got my sample today. thanks chris.


----------



## welsh_ben (Dec 27, 2010)

seeing all this snow foam is realising i need a foam lance


----------



## FFresh (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi chris, could i please get a sample. thanks.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

pm with details chris, if you still have some samples (need to order a lance and pressure washer now  )


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

FFresh said:


> Hi chris, could i please get a sample. thanks.





jonezy said:


> pm with details chris, if you still have some samples (need to order a lance and pressure washer now  )


PM's sent. 
Cheers for the enquiries guys. :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

is this still available?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

bencossie25 said:


> is this still available?


Sure is. :thumb:

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

Please pay by PayPal. My PayPal address is [email protected]
If you don't have a PayPal account, I can send you a PayPal Money Request instead and you can pay with your credit/debit card that way. 
Please remember to fill in your address in the correct Address field, and what your order is in the Notes section.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Doranzie (Jan 28, 2011)

*100ml sample*

Chris do you have any 100ml samples left? If so can i please order some.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Doranzie said:


> Chris do you have any 100ml samples left? If so can i please order some.


Thanks for the enquiry. Email sent. :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Chris, please could i order a 100mm sample please

Cheers


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi.
Yes, no problem. :thumb:

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

Please pay by PayPal. My PayPal address is [email protected]
If you don't have a PayPal account, I can send you a PayPal Money Request instead and you can pay with your credit/debit card that way. 
Please remember to fill in your address in the correct Address field, and what your order is in the Notes section.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheers, unique transaction number 4k863050k0687981b

Thanks

Shaun



Chris CPT said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yes, no problem. :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Just placed an order for the 100ml sample ref Num is 9TY36812H563870ZR

Thanks rob


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

I want a 100ml please, how do i pay?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hondahead1991 said:


> I want a 100ml please, how do i pay?


Hi.
Simply choose the samples you want to try and add up the cost. 
2 Add the relevant postage (we've done you a nice chart - see below). 
3 Send us payment through Paypal to our paypal address: [email protected] That's it. We'll get the samples out very quickly to you.

Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

bob stone said:


> Just placed an order for the 100ml sample ref Num is 9TY36812H563870ZR
> 
> Thanks rob


Have also just placed a banna wax and foam pads :thumb up:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi can i order 100ml of snow foam how much is postage :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

bob stone said:


> Have also just placed a banna wax and foam pads :thumb up:


Hi Bob. Can you PM me your address please. It wasn't on the PayPal orders.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

noddy r32 said:


> hi can i order 100ml of snow foam how much is postage :thumb:


Hi.
Thanks for that. :thumb:
P+P is £1.80 for 100ml.

See above post ( a few up from this) for payment details etc.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris CPT said:


> Hi Bob. Can you PM me your address please. It wasn't on the PayPal orders.
> Cheers,
> Chris.


Pm sent sorry cos I did it off my phone


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Received today thank you look forward to trying them at the weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll take 100ML

How much in total including p+p and how quick can i get it


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> I'll take 100ML
> 
> How much in total including p+p and how quick can i get it


StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

100ml will pay you now!


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

Paid - Unique Transaction ID #5XW99400AW594022R

many thanks!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80 pretty please.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

westie said:


> StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80 pretty please.


StjärnaGloss Red Snö 100ml Sample £3.80
P+P = £1.80 (U.K postage price)
Total = £5.60

PayPal address:
[email protected]

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Payment on its way via Paypal


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Arent you meant to snow foam, let it dwell for 5mins or so and then jet off?
If you foam and then put a mitt to the car you will be moving around the dirt the SF has just lifted ???


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Which means you might as well use a sponge and car wash and put loads of swirls back onto the paint.

Sometime you have to wash the dirty car again with more snow foam if its stubborn.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Will this stuff work ok using a detergent bottle lance?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I thought that the original price had to include P&P costs also on site rules? As the red snow is a sample where can you buy the full product i can you buy the full thing?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

wyliss said:


> Arent you meant to snow foam, let it dwell for 5mins or so and then jet off?
> If you foam and then put a mitt to the car you will be moving around the dirt the SF has just lifted ???


Totally agree, defeats the purpose of using snowfoam.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

100ml sample please


----------



## Glenn82 (May 10, 2011)

100ml Sample plz


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

wyliss said:


> Arent you meant to snow foam, let it dwell for 5mins or so and then jet off?
> If you foam and then put a mitt to the car you will be moving around the dirt the SF has just lifted ???


No, this isn't 'traditional' snow foam. It's more of a spray-on shampoo. And the same as you'd rinse a car down first, and then shampoo it, it's exactly the same. The only difference is you are spraying it on. 



SurGie said:


> Which means you might as well use a sponge and car wash and put loads of swirls back onto the paint.
> Sometime you have to wash the dirty car again with more snow foam if its stubborn.


Nope- it doesn't work like that at all. See above quote. 



Adrian Convery said:


> I thought that the original price had to include P&P costs also on site rules? As the red snow is a sample where can you buy the full product i can you buy the full thing?


The only place you have to include P+P is in the 'Personal Sales' section. If you want a full size bottle, go to Shinearama.



Brian. said:


> Totally agree, defeats the purpose of using snowfoam.


As per my top comment - this isn't a traditional snow foam. Don't judge unless you've used this particular product.

I don't sell any sample unless I personally have tried it, tested it, it works, and like it.

I've sold nearly 4 litres of the Red Snö in sample sizes now - so it must be working okay. 

Cheers for the queries and comments guys,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

You'll have a PM in the morning, fully up for trying this as I normally rinse, foam, rinse then re-foam and wash for the suds, so this would be a great 'second foam' step.

Got any of the £3.80 samples left mate?


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to clarify. Is the 100ml sample £3.80 all in?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

beko1987 said:


> You'll have a PM in the morning, fully up for trying this as I normally rinse, foam, rinse then re-foam and wash for the suds, so this would be a great 'second foam' step.
> 
> Got any of the £3.80 samples left mate?


Hi. Thanks for the post. Yes I have only 2 samples of it left though.
Price is £3.80+£1.90 P+P

PayPal address: [email protected]



+MJ+ said:


> Just to clarify. Is the 100ml sample £3.80 all in?


Hello.
As above message.

Cheers guys,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

Hi chris did you sell them last 2 samples if not I'll have one just let me know please


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

r35id3nt said:


> Hi chris did you sell them last 2 samples if not I'll have one just let me know please


Hi. :wave:
I found a little more in one of my tubs in the garage, so I have enough left if you want 100ml.
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------

